# Help required in calculating Score for my eligibilty for Express Entry



## Maverick083 (Feb 4, 2015)

Friends i am very confused with my score calculation, it just give me score of 233. I am sure i am doing it incorrect somewhere. can someone please help

Here are my details
*Self*
Age -31
Education - B.tech 
Job Exp (INDIA) - 8+ years
Canada Job exp- 0
IELTS - Speaking	Writing	Reading	Listening
6	6.5	6.5	6
CLB 7	8	8	7

*Spouse*
Age -31
Education - B.tech 
Job Exp (INDIA) - 8+ years
Canada Job exp- 0
IELTS Speaking	Writing	Reading	Listening

Spouse 7 6.5 7 7
CLB 9 8 9 7

Score according to me
age	31	90
Level of education 112
IELTS 18
Spouse level of education 10
Spouse IELTS 3
Work Ex 25

Please correct me where i am wrong


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

Maverick083 said:


> Friends i am very confused with my score calculation, it just give me score of 233. I am sure i am doing it incorrect somewhere. can someone please help
> 
> Here are my details
> Self
> ...


Hi,

Use below page to calculate your crs score.

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/crs-tool.asp


----------



## Maverick083 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey, I am scoring just 330; is that enough for immigration? I don't see my profile picked up ever. Or there is anything else which adds to points. people say they normally have 450+ score.. Am i still missing anything here


----------



## lonewolf00 (Apr 4, 2015)

Maverick083 said:


> Hey, I am scoring just 330; is that enough for immigration? I don't see my profile picked up ever. Or there is anything else which adds to points. people say they normally have 450+ score.. Am i still missing anything here


Hey buddy. The scores required for being invited to apply for Visa via Express Entry varies. It is rank-based, with the top candidates with the highest scores being invited. To ask if "330 enough for immigration" is arbitrary. To give you an example, the lowest score that was invited for Visa application in the first rounds of draw (Jan-Feb 2015) was 800+. The latest, March 2015, was only 400+. You can see all these details in the CIC website.

The only solution I can think of to increase the odds of being invited is to have a job offer, which will give you a whopping* 600 points*. Have you been looking for employers already? If not, I suggest you start from there.


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

Maverick083 said:


> Hey, I am scoring just 330; is that enough for immigration? I don't see my profile picked up ever. Or there is anything else which adds to points. people say they normally have 450+ score.. Am i still missing anything here


Hi,

What i suggest is to consider your spouse as a primary applicant because she has good IELTS Score so you can reach to 356.

Just think about it.


----------

